# I saw a chipmunk!



## AdrienVan (Sep 11, 2021)

This little dude was just chilling in the parking lot at my work yesterday. I've never seen a chipmunk in such an urban area before, and I've certainly never seen one up so close!

Look at its fluffy little tail and huge baby eyes! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen. 😻


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s amazing it stayed still long enough for that shot.It’s so cute and looks very young.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Awww.


----------



## Boxes_scree (Oct 1, 2021)

AdrienVan said:


> This little dude was just chilling in the parking lot at my work yesterday. I've never seen a chipmunk in such an urban area before, and I've certainly never seen one up so close!
> 
> Look at its fluffy little tail and huge baby eyes! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen. 😻
> View attachment 306810
> View attachment 306811


I find it so odd that a lot of the animals I see all the time here in Georgia people almost never see! And then some animals considered rare here people always see everywhere else! Chipmunks are all over here and they're so cute to watch!


----------



## AdrienVan (Sep 11, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> It’s amazing it stayed still long enough for that shot.It’s so cute and looks very young.


Yeah, at first I was afraid it might be hurt because it was sitting so still, but after a few moments it suddenly ran off. I hope it's doing ok now.


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

AHHHH, SO cute!!!!! We literally NEVER see chipmunks where I live TvT I've seen maybe one in like 7 years. Still, VERYY cute!!!!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a nature area near my home where there is a little viewing area and you can see 4-6 chipmunks in there at once XD


----------



## poloa444 (4 mo ago)

AdrienVan said:


> This little dude was just chilling in the parking lot at my work yesterday. I've never seen a chipmunk in such an urban area before, and I've certainly never seen one up so close!
> 
> Look at its fluffy little tail and huge baby eyes! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen. 😻
> Chipmunk run for food anywhere.
> ...


This little chipmunk looks like rat rather than chipmunk. I have seen them near my office in uk.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

poloa444 said:


> This little chipmunk looks like rat rather than chipmunk. I have seen them near my office in uk.


Notice the bushy tail, the ears, the face shape, the coloring…


----------

